# Marvell Wynne heart surgery



## espola (Mar 22, 2017)

Marvell Wynne, former Poway HS, UCLA, and US Olympic team star, and current San Jose Earthquakes defender, will undergo open heart surgery tomorrow to correct an abnormality discovered during his pre-season physical.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Marvell Wynne, former Poway HS, UCLA, and US Olympic team star, and current San Jose Earthquakes defender, will undergo open heart surgery tomorrow to correct an abnormality discovered during his pre-season physical.


Best of wishes and speedy recovery to Marvell.


----------

